# charity shop



## roland.rs

Comment on-dit "chairty shop" en francais?
J'ai ponsé que c'est une "magasin de charité" ?

Merci bien 

Moderator's note: see also this entry in the WR Dictionary under the common North American term, which was added after this thread started:
thrift store - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com


----------



## danielle_davout

je dirais déjà boutique plutôt que magasin
mais je ne connais pas le terme consacré


----------



## nopal

des "Magasin d'entr'aide" éxistent


----------



## kertek

So which expression do French-speakers prefer?

- magasin caritatif
- boutique caritative
- magasin d'entraide
- boutique d'entraide

or something else?


----------



## Agnès E.

Nous en avons un ici, et il s'appelle : 
*Boutique de vêtements d'occasion*

A l'intérieur se trouvent des affiches expliquant les objectifs de l'organisation caritative qui s'en occupe (en l'occurence le Secours Catholique, il me semble).


----------



## Yéyé Girl

En France, les "boutiques d'entraides" sont peu communes et ne peuvent donc pas être appelées ainsi : 

soit on donne le nom de l'association qui les gère (Emmaüs / Secours populaire / Secours catholique / ...), 

soit on donne le type de boutique que c'est (vêtements / épicerie / ...), quitte à faire ensuite une périphrase pour préciser que cette boutique fait partie d'une association !

Bon courage !


----------



## mirabelle57

S'il n'y a pas de terme exact, inventons-le.  
Je suis pour "boutique caritative" citée ci-dessus.
Les magasins d'occasion ne sont pas tous caritatifs. Ce serait un faux-sens.


----------



## Mikeo38

The dictionary gives the translation as:

magasin m d'articles d'occasion (vendus au profit d'une œuvre de bienfaisance);

but I don't think that they exist as such in France, do they?  So there's probably no translation.

Of course, there are charities such as "secours catholique" which take used clothing.  But I don't think I've seen anything like the UK charity shops. 

But "la crise" has hit the French high streets, too.  So is there a reason why one doesn't find charity shops?

M


----------



## mathilde70

Bien sûr, ça existe : la Croix Rouge, Emmaüs ou le Secours Populaire ont tous leur magasin !


----------



## Micia93

en fait, on ne traduit pas "shop" à ma connaissance
on dira "je vais *chez* Emmaüs, *au *Secours Populaire, *à la* Croix Rouge ...

en rajoutant bien sûr le contexte "je vais porter des vêtements au Secours Populaire" par exemple


----------



## Moon Palace

The problem is that these charity shops have existed for a long time in the UK, whereas in France, charities do not exactly have full-fledged shops, they usually sell second-hand stuff in the same place where they collect it. 
Yet, _Le Parisien _calls them _magasins caritatifs,_ which I think is an adequate translation.


----------



## LART01

On peut parler de magasins, parfois, ou de=

*Boutiques solidaires* ( Secours Catholique, Emmaus etc...)utilisent cette terminologie dans leur communication


----------



## Jasmine tea

Les "dépôt-ventes" existent en France. 

Alors "dépôt-vente caritatif"....?


----------



## LART01

Jasmine tea,
ce ne sont pas vraiment des dépôt-ventes= celui qui dépose ne recevra pas de rémuneration


----------



## nezet

Bonjour à tous,

Je dispose de la phrase suivante : 
"A Londres depuis une quinzaine d'années, les fashionistas averties fouillent dans 	les boutiques “*second hand*” (de deuxième main) ou “*charity shops*” (où l'on revend 	des vêtements d'occasion dont les fruits vont aux bonnes œuvres)."

Pensez-vous que les boutiques "second hand" et les "charity shops" renvoient aux mêmes boutiques ??  Je pense que oui. Dans ce cas-là, l'auteur de cette phrase a seulement essayé de préciser l'appellation exactes de ces boutiques "second hand". Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Santana2002

For me, no.  A second hand shop is one that deals in second-hand goods, eg, _Cash Converters_, _Euro Cash _or many others, with the aim of making a profit for themselves.  A Charity shop, however, is a shop which sells second-hand goods and uses the proceeds to fund a particular charity, eg, _Oxfam_.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Non, ce ne sont pas les mêmes boutiques.
Les _second hand_ sont des boutiques privées de dépôts-vente d'une certaines manière. Les _charity shops_ sont caritatifs.


----------



## nezet

Merci de vos réponses. Si je comprends bien, ce qui les distingue c'est la "destination" des profits récoltés par la vente de produits d'occasion ? (sachant que les produits qui y sont vendus sont assez comparables ?)


----------



## atcheque

Ce qui les distingue, c'est aussi que le profit caritatif est proche de 100 % (moins la lumière et le chauffage) : les affaires proviennent de dons, les "employés" sont bénévoles.
L'autre est une boutique, qui achète, revend, verse une TVA, des salaires ... (c'est pas mauvais non plus  )


----------



## Santana2002

Yes, the main difference is in the destination of the profits.  However, as far as I am aware Charity Shops tend to deal mainly in clothing, whereas second-hand shops usually don't sell clothing.


----------



## nezet

Merci beaucoup ! J'y vois plus clair maintenant (j'ai failli partir dans une très mauvaise direction, comme vous avez pu le voir dans le mon post initial ).
Bonne journée !


----------



## Kelly B

Oui, les produits sont plus ou moins pareils. Il y en a ici des caritatifs qui payent des employés qui aurait de difficulté à trouver un emploi ailleurs, par exemple des personnes aveugles - les guichets sont équipés des appareils fonctionnels.

Edit: I just saw Santana2002's post. Here, both kinds of shops may sell clothing or furniture or small appliances or any combination of those. Perhaps that's a regional difference.


----------



## nezet

Merci Kelly B. D'après vous les boutiques "charity shops" peuvent, exceptionnellement, payer certains de leurs employés.


----------



## Kelly B

Oui, dans ce cas le but n'est non seulement de gagner de l'argent mais aussi de réduire le chômage parmi les personnes handicapées.

Editing again (sorry!) but this may be a purely local idea, not widespread or typical.


----------



## Santana2002

I guess yes, nezet.  Even charities have some employed staff.


----------



## Omelette

At least in the context of London – which is what this text refers to – there is quite a large number of shops selling second hand clothes, often based around markets. (nowadays, the owners prefer to call these ‘vintage’ clothes, but they are second hand). These shops are quite fashionable and are becoming more numerous.
 Charity shops usually sell quite a wide variety of things which are second hand, though clothes would tend to be their best selling item.  They have staff who are paid, as well as volunteers.  Though ultimately any profits go to charity. 
Charity shops are also different because they rely on donations (people giving them things to sell).  Vintage clothes shops are more selective in what they sell, but will probably tend to be more expensive.


----------



## nezet

Thank you all for the very accurate information you gave in your replies. This helped me conclude about the semantic distinctions between the two words an about the fact the author of the text (a journalist) uses anglicisms so as to refer to specific places of London.


----------



## Nanoubix

Je suis d'accord. Il n'y a pas de traduction exacte pour 'charity shop'. J'appelle ça 'Emmaüs' quand je suis obligée d'interpréter.

Beaucoup plus courant: une friperie = un magasin de vêtements d'occasion


----------



## Michelvar

Quoi que, depuis ce fil de 2006, on a assisté au développement des épiceries sociales et solidaires.  (déjà citées par Cath.S., pardon)

(mais citer Emmaüs comme une traduction possible me plait bien).


----------



## Tresley

Hello,

Michelvar's comment made me think of *'boutique solidaire'*.

See here --> http://www.secours-catholique.org/actualite/boutique-solidaire-du-don-a-l-insertion,13419.html

Is this an acceptable translation for 'charity shop'?

If not, what about *'boutique de bienfaisance'*?

See here --> http://www.albaenglish.co.uk/fr/blo...envenue-dans-le-monde-du-shopping-responsable

What do native French-speakers think of these translations?


----------



## wildan1

_Charity shops/stores_ are not just _second-hand shops _(that is the usual North American English equivalent of _friperie_)_,_ they are run by charities for the purpose of raising funds for the charity.

In Canada it seems they use the term _comptoir communautaire._

Just as you hear the term l_es Emmaüs_ in France instead of _magasin de charité,_ in the US these are often known by the major organization for this --_ the Goodwill store, Salvation Army store.

Épicerie sociale_ is for food--_a community food bank_.

_Charity shops/stores (Goodwill) _sell only donated clothing and household items, not food. Furthermore, their customers often are not poor--some are just looking for a bargain!


----------



## ph_l

"boutique solidaire" is (almost widely) used. I guess that 'boutique Emmaüs' would convey the adequate meaning to (French) people in France, and, depending on the context could be used even to refer to non-Emmaüs stores.

"boutique de bienfaisance" is likely to be understood, but I have never seen it used ("bienfaisance" is a somewhat outdated word; most people know it, but seldom use it. <social and political rants deleted>). I am quite sure the web page you link to is written by a non-native French-writer.


----------



## Nanon

Mise à jour 2022 : il existe désormais des _ressourceries _et des _recycleries _: Ressourcerie — Wikipédia


wildan1 said:


> _Épicerie sociale_ is for food--_a community food bank_.


Les _épiceries sociales_ (qui vendent des denrées pour des sommes modiques) font partie des dispositifs des _banques alimentaires_ qui gèrent aussi d'autres formes de distribution : colis, repas - voir Distribuer l’aide alimentaire | Banques Alimentaires


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

Je dirais _une maison des solidarités (_la Croix Rouge à Ploërmel, par exemple).


----------



## moustic

The Red Cross has been selling second-hand clothes for many years now. The outlets are called _vestiaire (solidaire)_ or _vestiboutique_ and more recently in larger towns and cities charity shops called _Chez Henry _are popping up (named after Henry Dunant, founder of the International Red Cross movement).


----------

